# Signals or Fireboard?



## cnl390

I currently use a Smoke w/Gateway and really really like it.  But I am now interested in the new Signals because it has more channels.  I was just about to pull the trigger when I heard (on this forum) about the Fireboard. From what I understand the connectivity, ease of setup & range is better than Smoke (no reviews yet on Signals).  And the Fireboard is less expensive.  What I like about the Smoke & Signals is the displays show all channels and related info all on one screen, where the Fireboard has a limited screen readout.  I might be willing to give this up if the Fireboard's range and connectivity is superior.  The main reason I like the screens on the Smoke & Signals is because sometimes the the Wi-Fi will disconnect and instead of hassling with reconnecting I can walk out and check my temps manually.  I know this was a long rambling post, but I want to get the best one.


----------



## bvanderheyden

I have a fireboard, and to be honest I love it. I'm an options type of guy, and I love the versatility of the product. I have had zero issues with connection, and I can constantly monitor the pit and meat temp while watching football.The UI I find straightforward and simple. The fact that you can name different channels is an amazing idea, and the fact that this can then into a ATC is awesome.


----------



## oldsmokerdude

Second vote for Fireboard.  As far as range, you can check your temps anywhere there is an internet connection, across the street or across town. The Fireboard also shows all the temps on the base unit, however it does so one channel at a time. Plus, the Fireboard gives you six channels vs. the four for the Signals.

Set up is a breeze, you can name your channels add notes, and keep a record of all your cooks in the cloud. 

The only negative I have about the Fireboard is that it isn't weather proof unless you add the optional all weather enclosure (which I did).


----------

